# Help Selecting Optimal Receiver



## Woof633 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello, and thanks in advance for your expertise and recommendations.

I have an ancient audio system (a decades-old Adcom preamp and GFA-555 200 w/ch. power amp) that has been put into service for a video sound system as well. This pair works hard to make my old Polk LSi-15's sound good, which may be impossible, but that's another thread!

My objective is to add an AV receiver to my system to simplify selection of video input source, while maintaining the best possible 2-channel audio. I do not use 5/7/9 channel audio, and do not anticipate doing so in the future. 

As opposed to buying enough receiver to power the speakers, I'm thinking I could use a receiver that has preamp-out jacks to power the Adcom amp. From what I've seen so far, less expensive receivers do not have this feature.

Are you aware of any alternatives to more expensive 7- or 9- channel receivers that provides preamp-out?

A second question: if using only two channels, is all the power available in a (say) 5-channel AV receiver available to the two channels, or is the rating limited to each channel?

Thank you!!


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

Go to Craigslist > Electronics category and search for "Receiver" then sort low to high price. With a bit of time/research there are some give away deals ($100 or less) on like new mid-range A/V receivers that'll have good power, video switching and the analog/RCA out's you're looking for. You just have to pick if you want HDMI video switching or not. If you don't want/need HDMI switching you can get some really high quality/power receivers for little$ My preference is for Yamaha (especially Aventage line) and Marantz.

RE Second question: A/V receivers often rate their output for multiple scenarios like 100WPC (one channel driven) then 85WPC (all channels driven) so if you're only using two main LR channels you will have more usable power then if you were running 5-7 channels.


----------



## Woof633 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks very much for your help! I've found on craigslist a Marantz SR6008 that looks promising. Actually it looks kinda funky, with that "bubble" display, but it should do the job. I appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------

